# ugliest bird!!



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

what do you think is the ugliest bird??

i think javas;










or cockatiels;


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

But these are baby birds so don't count the adult versions are a lot more prettier than the baby's.


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

oh well!!

ok... ugliest baby bird-it will be easier to find ugly babies!!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

is that one cockatiel or two? and does it have a multicoloured ballbag?


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

it's actually got 3 chicks- count the heads


that 'ballbag' is storing seed!!!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

scary birds, but the adults are pretty.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i only see one clear head. The rest look like deformed lumps


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

What a negative topic 

And birds scare me, so they are all ugly, harhar.


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

yeah.... c'mon- what's the ugliest BABY bird in your opinion??


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

if thats 3 different birds and not just a deformed lump in the bottom pic then the top one is uglier.
its not even got any feathers. Its horrible. I want to touch it


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

javas are lovely lookin birds (except variants ) 
the normals are gr8 lookin birds, pure feathered & clean lines.
cockatiels are bitey noisy bunches of feathers!
but if you want to pick an ugly looking cage bird then why overlook the budgie?
its a size orientated show bird with no charisma or endearing factor.
they are noisy & ugly from hatch .
the only stage in their life where they are visually appealing is when they are still ovoid.


rant over , nuff said :lol2:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I already posted some of these on the other thread but since you have started one specificly for them, 
here is a Wood Pigeon squab









a Collared Dove squab









Starlings









and some Barn Owl chicks


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

the owls look like aliens


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

damn birds are UGLY without their feathers


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

Tops said:


> if thats 3 different birds and not just a deformed lump in the bottom pic then the top one is uglier.
> its not even got any feathers. Its horrible. I want to touch it



:lol2::lol2::lol2:

it's cute in it's own weird way!!!

we have some form of small dove in our aviary- soooooo ugly!!


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

The bottom Owl pic captured my old next door neighbour perfectly.


----------

